# the effects of "energy drink on combat"



## kunox (Jun 14, 2016)

I was just posting this here to see if anybody knew the armies stance on energy drinks... one of more books requires this information... also any info on the effects of energy drinks and energy drink addiction would be nice. ty.. I will be giving any feedback if needed on your projects.... I will be opening myself up for that for tonight... that is if requested... ty btw. and good morning...


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 14, 2016)

The friend I race with is a Major in the US army, and works with training ROTC officers on tactics.  He is on vacation right now but when he gets back I could forward you whatever information I can get.


----------



## Winston (Jun 14, 2016)

All stimulants provide a short-term energy boost at the expense of long term endurance.

I was a NCO (Non-Commissioned Officer) and I had no problem with anyone under me having a cup of coffee or two.  Back in the day, even smoking was permitted.  Nicotine?  No problemo.  Just not at night when we're tactical.
As for all that guarine, taurine laced goop-in-a-can?  If I caught any of my guys with that garbage I'd grab the can like a M67 Frag and throw.

If you feel like some light research, look up "pervitin".  The Nazi's hopped-up some of their troops with methamphetamine.  That went well, right?

You keep your men healthy and well-fed.  "Energy Drinks" do neither. The cans are heavy, the supply can't be guaranteed and dependence makes soldiers less reliable.  There is no up-side.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 16, 2016)

Winston said:


> All stimulants provide a short-term energy boost at the expense of long term endurance.
> 
> I was a NCO (Non-Commissioned Officer) and I had no problem with anyone under me having a cup of coffee or two.  Back in the day, even smoking was permitted.  Nicotine?  No problemo.  Just not at night when we're tactical.
> As for all that guarine, taurine laced goop-in-a-can?  If I caught any of my guys with that garbage I'd grab the can like a M67 Frag and throw.
> ...



We programmers have the exact opposite outlook on energy drinks. Then again, we're not exactly combat-ready.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 16, 2016)

The only benefit of energy drinks is to line the pockets of those who sell hem to gullible people... If they had any significant effect, other than making you piss a lot, they would be controlled drugs.


----------



## stevesh (Jun 16, 2016)

There are far cheaper ways to get caffeine, which is all you're buying with 'energy' drinks.They weren't around when I was in, but I'd be surprised if they're banned generally. Maybe in combat situations.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jun 18, 2016)

An energy drink (those that actually work) don't improve alertness or endurance, they help maintain them. I person having one will not perform at a higher level, they may perform at their best for longer. The drink must be taken enough time prior to their activity for it to be absorbed by the body. When the activity/stress happens our body's sympathetic nervous system stops digestion and absorption. Having tried a few, the only one that has worked for me is called XS Energy Drink.


----------



## nathan sturley (Jun 18, 2016)

Bishop said:


> We programmers have the exact opposite outlook on energy drinks. Then again, we're not exactly combat-ready.


love it!!! I do web design and seo (getting sites higher ranking on google = more hits = more sales) and when I wake i need caffiene so badly to get my brain working and I nearly always have a red bull to start. My brother and others in my family say "nathan eat slow release carbs like egg and toast this is a short cut"
Once on holiday in the peak district i woke and put the kettle on and had two coffees then took the dogs for a wee and felt no alertness I said to my brother something is not right. i knew it was the coffee was decaf. Apparently red bull type drinks are now banned in hospitals in the uk. Taurine is added to stop people shaking. Taurine is an amino acid that reduces tremors with so much caffiene. funny thing is a starbucks coffee can contain the same amount of caffiene as 3 red bulls!!! an instant coffee usually ten times less then a barista coffee around 55mg. a starbucks double shot latte for example can contain 600mg of caffiene.
of course the sugar is so high to in these drinks. I am the type that craves caffiene and yet 2 beers makes me incredibly sedated. I need stimulation just to feel alert at all. There is a drug provigil which helps alertness and many students use it to study long hours. That said about caffiene i have heard that it doesn't stimulate as much as it restores the persons current norm so if you normally have a cup in the morning you get used to it to feel norrmal yet if you don't take it you have no need to top up. Without caffiene I would be lost in a fog veg state all the time i fear. The previous guy was right i think. They are a short cut and leave the user feeling worse later on. hope this helps.


----------

